# First time iwagumi



## buttons (18 Jul 2017)

*link to my journal below*

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/james-60p-iwagumi-journal.50377/#post-494868

I'm setting up my Ada 60p iwagumi but I'm not very good and arranging the stone, in hoping to plant cuba as the carpet and unsure as of now on the other plants. 

This is my first attempt at the hardscape, if some could give me som pointers that would great, ie: less rock, more rock etc






Thanks in advance. 

James. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (19 Jul 2017)

Hi!
It looks nice, I think stones are OK, no more needed. Traditionally, Iwagumi use a central rock, with great personality and the rest of the stones are small, used only to put into value the main one. But I found Iwagumi that are organized like this too. It also depends of available space. As far as I read about Iwagumi and from tutorials I saw, looks like at least 60-70% of the space should be reserved for plants.


----------



## Nigel95 (19 Jul 2017)

IMO you need at least a main stone with more height (2/3) of the height of your aquarium.

You applied the golden ratio so that's a good thing.

They say you have to use an odd number of stones in a Iwagumi. I count 8 correct me if I'm wrong.

Keep in mind that this small stones will dissapear by carpet plants. This isn't really bad some stones are good to become hidden but keep it in mind.

Try to combine the stones more together to create a better balance.


----------



## buttons (19 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I  got caught up in between doing a iwagumi & landscape setup. I definitely want a iwagumi so I will remove some rock and add the largest rock and work around that. Will post up a pick when done. 

Thinking about starting a journal on this new tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (19 Jul 2017)

Good luck! Please do not forget the rule of "golden ratio" mentioned by Nigel. For an Iwagumi is very important, precisely because you don't have so many rocks to play with.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Jul 2017)

Looking good, I agree try create a little more height for one of the "feature stones" could arrange or stack two or more stones so they appear as one larger stone if you dont have anything big enough, some people even glue the stones together using aquarium safe silicon or hot glue


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2017)

Amano Iwagumi Video


----------



## buttons (21 Jul 2017)

How does this look? Gone for 3 stones. 

Led light finally turned up. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (22 Jul 2017)

Anyone got any input on the new lay out please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonL (22 Jul 2017)

It's a lot better, with both rock formations leaning away from each other on the far sides of the tank it makes the scape look very empty.
They are also all at the same distance from the back of the aquarium which makes the tank look very shallow (front to back)


----------



## buttons (22 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the in put, the photo makes it look like there side by side when but the larger rock is slightly more forward. 

Any advice how to change it up a bit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (22 Jul 2017)

Change again, may head is spinning from a couple of rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (22 Jul 2017)

The main stone looks great, you should keep it there. The rest of the stones ... a little more covered by gravel.
When the grass will grow, it will dress small rocks nice.


----------



## buttons (23 Jul 2017)

I'm pleased with the main stone, it the largest I have so I thought I'd build a bank for it to be higher. 

Do you mean cover the other two with more gravel or add a few more stones?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (23 Jul 2017)

Can I ask what the rock is please?


----------



## buttons (23 Jul 2017)

It's Mini landscape rock, I bought it off zooplus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Jul 2017)

I would move the left stone slightly more to the right and try to connect/ balance the left and right pieces more together. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (23 Jul 2017)

buttons said:


> I'm pleased with the main stone, it the largest I have so I thought I'd build a bank for it to be higher.
> 
> Do you mean cover the other two with more gravel or add a few more stones?
> 
> ...



I mean to let them as they are and but not so exposed. If I understood well, the plants will be low. So, its not gonna "dress" the rocks to much. If I may be a little verbal, if the main stone is the word then the small rocks should be the quote!


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Jul 2017)

buttons said:


> Change again, may head is spinning from a couple of rocks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take your time never rush the hardscape 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (23 Jul 2017)

Slight adjustments, put the rocks deeper in the soil. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (23 Jul 2017)

Any recommendations on plants, Cuba as the carpet and high grass around the rocks?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Jul 2017)

buttons said:


> Any recommendations on plants, Cuba as the carpet and high grass around the rocks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sounds good maybe add some helianthemum tenellum. Just a little around hardscape like grass (eleocharis acicularis mini). 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (25 Jul 2017)

Cuba has arrived so the tank should be up a running tonight hopefully. 

Need to start a journal for advice really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossMartin (27 Jul 2017)

What LED did you go for??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (27 Jul 2017)

I bought the chihiros a series, nice bright light and suits the look of the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (28 Jul 2017)

Link too my journal. 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/james-60p-iwagumi-journal.50377/#post-494868


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (28 Jul 2017)

I think I like the second attempt best. 

In the current setup the largest rock leans forward a bit too much creating shadow across the front. That can be fixed by bringing the light forward, so it's not really a big deal. If carpeting with hc I think the smaller rocks will need to be lifted up (to avoid being grown over). So your current scape could would nice, but I still think the second attempt (post #8) looks best.   

If algae becomes an issue I suggest bigger water changes. When drained (close to the bottom of the rocks) paint the rocks with hydrogen peroxide (3%). Wait 10mins after finishing painting then refill the tank.


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

second one looks good


----------

